
On the Creative Merits of Paper - Azareus
https://blog.malignat.us/2018-05-12/on-the-creative-merits-of-paper
======
rauhl
Agreed about how useful paper can be.

I’ve settled on a hybrid approach: I take my notes long-hand, but each morning
the first thing I do is type them all up into an Org mode file. This gives me
the best of all worlds: the tactile benefits of paper & the long-term search &
archival benefits of electronic records.

